# Magic items for a hexblade warlock?



## Dykstrav (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm running a 4E game with a hexblade warlock in it--the player just joined us tonight and he's new to 4E, so we're all a little green on the hexblade.

I've actually already run two sessions and some of the characters have magic items. What magic items would be good for a hexblade warlock with the fey pact?


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Dec 12, 2010)

magic implement (wand?) and whatever armor that is appropriate (leather?).

Maybe a neck slot item (amulet of protection?) as well.

Guess it depends on how many each other character has as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2010)

Wouldn't a pact weapon work for a Hexblade just like for a Warlock?


----------



## pclaw8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm thinking any weapon.  I can't remember right now, but aren't most hexblade powers weapon and not implement?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe the hexblade is an implement in one hand, and summons the blade in the other, and the blade gets the bonuses from the implement, but I don't have my book in front of me to confirm.


----------



## Moorcrys (Dec 12, 2010)

For a hexblade, the powers of the implement transfer to their summoned weapon, so a magical implement would be a good thing to give.

Being melee strikers, iron armbands of power are a  great arm slot item for a hexblade to have.

They are somewhat under-armored for a melee class, so magical armor would also be appreciated I'm sure.

Cheers.


----------

